# cóbrese / cóbrate / cobrar / cobrarse (en un bar)



## Ignacio Gasca

Al camarero de un bar: "cóbrese" o "cóbreme".
¿Además de: "combien ça fait?", se pueden utilizar alguna de esas dos expresiones: cóbrese o cóbreme? ¿Hay otras expresiones que indiquen lo mismo a la hora de pagar? ¿Payez-vous svp sería correcto?


----------



## swift

Buenos días Ignacio:

Creo que no existe un equivalente exacto. Cobrar, traducido al francés, sería "encaisser", "toucher", "être payé". Y ninguno de esos verbos cabría en la situación que nos describes. (Por cierto, en América también es común escuchar "páguese").

Además, temo que si se le dice a un camarero: "payez-vous" lo interpretará como "pague usted" . Lo único que cabría es "combien je vous dois ?".

Pero espera otros comentarios, por favor.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

Une possibilité : "Pouvez vous encaisser"?
Mais, ce n'est pas le plus courant. En fait en français, c'est plutôt _le client qui paye _ question de point de vue.

"Je peux régler"? "je peux vous payer"? ...
Et le plus souvent, simplement en agitant l'addition / le ticket, pour attirer l'attention : "S'il vous plaît .."!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tratándose de un bar, lo más habitual es decir: *c'est combien, s'il vous plaît?*


----------



## Floora

Oui, dans un bar toujours on ne demandera pas la note comme dans un restaurant. 

Le serveur peut dire : "Je peux vous encaisser?" , mais il est un peu plus rare pour le client de dire "Vous pouvez nous/m' encaisser, s'il vous plait?" même si ce n'est pas incorrect.
... Donc le mieux est en effet : "combien je vous dois?" ou "c'est combien, svp?" (plus informel)


----------



## Philmod

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour,

Je vis actuellement en Bolivie, et j'ai un problème avec une expression que les Boliviens utilisent quotidiennent dans les bus.  En entrant dans ces bus, ils présentent l'argent au conducteur en disant "cobrese".  Mais selon la logique, ne devraient-ils pas dire "cobreme"?

Merci


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Philomod et bienvenue parmi nous !

Comme tu pourras le constater, cette question a déjà eu des réponses variées...

Cóbrese veut dire à peu près : prenez ("prenez-vous") l'argent qui vous revient. Il est donc logique qu'on utilise la troisième personne de politesse.


----------



## yserien

En España hay varias expresiones : la cuenta, por favor. ?Qué le debo o debemos ? Cobre o cóbrese, en el momento de dar el dinero.También mostrar la palma de la mano y hacer que se escribe algo con un lapiz imaginario.


----------



## Philmod

Merci pour cette réponse.

Ce n'est pas la (troisième) personne qui m'embête, je comprends que c'est la version polie (usted).  Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est le "se" au lieu du "me".  

En effet, selon le dictionnaire de wordreference, voici un exemple : "¿cuánto te ha cobrado? combien t'a-t-il pris?", donc "el" a recu l'argent de "tu".  
Dans mon cas, ca devrait donc être "cobreME", non?

Merci,
Philippe


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Philippe,

Ta confusion vient de ce que tu n'as pas pensé qu'il s'agissait du verbe réfléchi "cobrarse". 

En fait l'expression veut dire : payez-vous (sur l'argent que je vous donne).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Philmod, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

La réponse est dans le post 3.
- Pouvez-vous encaisser ? Vous encaissez ? *Vous vous encaissez* ?

Ceci dit il est fort possible et courant de dire :
- ¿Me cobra? 
Avec exactement la même nuance qu'en français => Vous m'encaissez ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Philmod

Bonjour Gévy,

Et donc pourquoi "¿cuánto te ha cobrado?"?

Bàt,
Philippe


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour.

Il existe deux verbes : un normal, l'autre réfléchi, tout dépend de celui qui est utilisé. C'est tout.

Cobrar a alguien
Cobrarse

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Philmod

Et donc, dans le bus, tant "cobreme" que "cobrese" peut être utilisé!?

Merci pour ces précisions,
Philippe


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Oui, sauf qu'une personne polie n'utilisera pas l'impératif-
- ¿Se cobra? / ¿Me cobra?


----------



## Pinairun

Philmod said:


> Et donc, dans le bus, tant "cobreme" que "cobrese" peut être utilisé!?
> 
> Merci pour ces précisions,
> Philippe


 

Oui, c'est tout à fait vrai.
Mais_ cóbrese,_ étant un impératif, n'est pas impoli, surtout s'il va accompagné d'un "por favor".


----------



## Lattre

Cintia&Martine said:


> Oui, sauf qu'une personne polie n'utilisera pas l'impératif-
> - ¿Se cobra? / ¿Me cobra?



Voilà une bonne blague : "une personne polie n'utilisera pas l'impératif" ! De plus, "se cobra" o "me cobra" n'est pas usuel. On ne pose pas la question à son débiteur quant il va de soi qu'on lui doit de l'argent. En terme quantitatif, ce type de transaction est sans formalités. C'est un mode indicatif qui est résolu par son impératif, point. Le rapport de la population entretenu par les "cobradores del froc" diffère sur un plan culturel, d'où les tergiversations ici. L'attribut du créditeur reste très chrétien au bout du compte: Être redevable d'une personne sur le plan financier renvoi au corrolaire de l'usure. Le Français le résoud par une circonvolution amphatique, tandis que l'Español s'en aquitte de façon radicale...


----------



## Mederic

Je vote malgré tout pour les deux formules strictement semblables : "l'addition s'il vous plaît" et "la cuenta por favor" qui sont selon moi les plus usitées dans les capitales européennes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Lattre, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,


Lattre said:


> Voilà une bonne blague : Je suis très heureuse de vous avoir fait rire avec cette blague mais je persiste et signe De plus, "se cobra" o "me cobra" n'est pas usuel. Je l'entends tous les jours, croyez-moi, je travaille dans l'hôtellerie


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

note de modération :





> *11. Écrivez correctement.* • Ceci  est un forum lié à un dictionnaire, où des étudiants viennent apprendre.  Il est impératif que les membres fassent de leur mieux pour écrire  correctement dans un langage standard, respectant l'orthographe



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21047


Lattre said:


> On ne pose pas la question à son débiteur quan*d* il va de soi qu'on lui doit de l'argent.  Être redevable d'une personne sur le plan financier renvoi*e* au corrolaire corollaire de l'usure. Le Français le résou*t* par une circonvolution *e*mphatique, tandis que l'Espa*gn*ol s'en a*c*quitte de façon radicale...


----------



## CAFERNA

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut à vous tous!
Je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce que je dois dire à ,p. ex., un garçon de bar ou un employé d'un magasin pour ce qu'on dit en espagnol "¿Se cobra, por favor?"
Merci d'avance!!!
Carlos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Caferna:

Como puedes ver, ya había un hilo sobre este tema. Te resumo aquí las respuestas, todas válidas:



swift said:


> "combien je vous dois ?".





jprr said:


> "Pouvez vous encaisser"?
> Mais, ce n'est pas le plus courant.
> "Je peux régler"? "je peux vous payer"? ...
> Et le plus souvent, simplement en agitant l'addition / le ticket, pour attirer l'attention : "S'il vous plaît .."!





Floora said:


> ... Donc le mieux est en effet : "combien je vous dois?" ou "c'est combien, svp?" (plus informel)





Mederic said:


> "l'addition s'il vous plaît"


 (Esto sería en un bar o restaurante. Nunca en una tienda.)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## CAFERNA

Très bien, merci à tous!


----------

